# Gregs Southside Raceway



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Any results from last night's race. I almost made it to the race but got sidelined with some homemade ox tail soup. Taste goooooood.:tongue:

Peace
Verb


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race results*

here FCR,S
1st jon 165 
2nd corky 163
3rd Kerry 161
4th rick s 158
5th danny 153
6thruss 151
7th brian 151
8thdarrell 148
9th andy 140
10th bart 138
11th bruce 133
12 greg 99


INDY CARS 
1st jon 124
2nd Kerry 112
3rd corky 111
4th bruce 95
5th bart 94
6th russ 94
7th Darrell 86


no results 4 flexis didn't get them.


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Thank you bro.

Verb


----------

